# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Regrowth with Johairba products and diatomaceous earth

## claire

Okay, so last year i came on that forum and read through all of it, just to find that people mostly suffered from hereditary hair loss, i felt bad complaining about my  "bad hair days "problems,  i am the type that uses all kind of hair styling products and colouring at least twice a year, so when i get a bad period when i lose 300 hairs a day for a month of so, it is pretty much deserved.

But last year it was quite bad, i lost my job and went mental over it, until i found a new one.
 its pretty easy to establish that when my hair was partially falling out was due to stress. But there was another factor, the things i uses to wash my hair and style it had to change.

My regiment is: 1/2 a tablespoon mixed in water daily, a weekly oil bath with Johairba serum made of pure organic essential oils, and a daily shampoo from the same brand expensive but they are sold in big format that lasts forever. Yes i am still using styling products but this time i am using an organic nutritious one, The intelligent Nutrients Styling Gel $12 the smell is awesome.
 I have dumped all the rest of my hair products more than a year ago, looking back at it i have never had such a strong looking hair, and yes with regrowth, i part my hair every now and then and hold each side down flat. I look at my hair in the mirror and i  see little hairs sprouting up in between.
However, Im not here to try to convince you to take diatomaceous earth or use the Johairba products' Im simply telling you what I did to help my problem.

----------


## Angelina

Hey Claire, thanks for sharing. I don't suffer hair loss as well but once once I got my hair done for an event. Everything was perfect until I washed my hair next hair. Half of my it was burned, my naturally straight hair became curly and very dry. There was nothing i could do but cut it and so I did. But I was dying to get my long hair back!!!!! I believe I tried Johaiba products as well but the one that I used and I'm still using it now is the FortaHair. They do have a shampoo, conditioner, oil etc. I usually leave oil on my hair for about 20-30 minutes once in 2-3 weeks, the hair might stay a little greasy even after you wash it but it is worth it. The hair got stronger and grow much faster. And I mix: use a FortaHair shampoo with the regular conditioner and regular shampoo but FortaHair conditioner.

----------


## claire

Hi Angelina, I had a look at a website and a Facebook page of Fortahair, it is in Spanish right? what is it made of? i can't find the composition, are they essential oils?

----------

